# Gooseneck trailer choices?



## tom-ky

Wanting to get a 20+5 flatbed. Wanting a 14K or so rated trailer, 2 7000# axles. Will be pulled with a 3/4 ton. Truck sit fairly high, 57" to top of tailgate.

Looked at a Lawrimore trailer as they are cheapest thing I found but the neck is lower. Considered a Delta but several people have said to look at Gatormade.

Trying to do this as cheap as possible but want decent trailer. Delta is pretty nice looking but the Gatormade neck is taller. Gatormade is also more money.

Any suggestions for a decent trailer?

All the used stuff I am finding they are pricing it very close to new.


----------



## somedevildawg

Gooseneck or tagalong?


----------



## JD3430

The thread title says "*gooseneck* trailer choices", pup.

Had a Big Tex 24k -good trailer

Now have a Kaufman 38.5k-not as good, but good enough for me and affordable. 
Don't know what part of KY you're from, but you pick them up in NC and it saves quite a bit of $


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> Gooseneck or tagalong?


Gooseneck.


----------



## somedevildawg

tom-ky said:


> Gooseneck.


Anderson makes a purty good one for the money, brand new.....
Quick search of your neck comes up with a 25' with 10k axles.....







And brand new with 7k.....


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> Anderson makes a purty good one for the money, brand new.....
> Quick search of your neck comes up with a 25' with 10k axles.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2EA4E023-EB48-4883-801F-643811FFB00B.png


I don't want a dual wheel. For the loads I will carry a single wheel tandem axle will do. Most used trailers I find are real close to new price.


----------



## JD3430

tom-ky said:


> I don't want a dual wheel. For the loads I will carry a single wheel tandem axle will do. Most used trailers I find are real close to new price.


Yeah used trailer ask prices are insane. I bought my Big Tex for $9900 in 1/2015 and sold it on 6/20 for $8500. 
$1,400 for the best 5.5 years of the trailers life. 

Way back I had an Appalachian. That was a nice 14k 25' trailer with single tires and real cheap. Think I paid $4000


----------



## JOR Farm

I wouldn't have one without duel wheels. Regardless of the load they pull so much better and trust me you can drag them a long way home with a blowout.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> The thread title says "*gooseneck* trailer choices", pup.


Is it your time of the month again?....we are all getting tired of your smartass replies. Maybe I should let Draft Horse back on so he can slap your ass around some more.


----------



## tom-ky

JOR Farm said:


> I wouldn't have one without duel wheels. Regardless of the load they pull so much better and trust me you can drag them a long way home with a blowout.


I would be giving up too much capacity with the weight of the trailer. Trying to stay around 15-16000 max weight.


----------



## somedevildawg

tom-ky said:


> I would be giving up too much capacity with the weight of the trailer. Trying to stay around 15-16000 max weight.


I'll have to say Tom, I love my 25' 14k # trailer, it's as handy as a t-shirt, but I kinda agree. I have a bent axle on one side of mine, I've owned it for 15yrs now, and I'm considering replacing the axles with 10k# axles only because the price difference is not much and the added benefit of those additional tires while pulling a load is money when on the road and I really don't think it would make it one bit less handy for me, I just don't really see a downside. I would like to see a downside because now I have to replace BOTH axles and that's gonna cost me a bit more in additional rubber, etc....but i think, idk, but.....I think I'll be happier. 
So, I wouldn't rule it out completely. Unless the tow truck is just not able to really tug a 20k load and not in the foreseeable future. Hth


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> Is it your time of the month again?....we are all getting tired of your smartass replies. Maybe I should let Draft Horse back on so he can slap your ass around some more.


I didn't even know Mike.... I installed BlockFilter and I can block replies from individual folks. My son is a IT guy and he hooked me up....gotta work on it tho, I could see it in your "quote". We will have to work on that.....
In the meantime, no....I guess I missed the Title, I just saw Trailer choices and really love helping spend other folks money....my bad


----------



## somedevildawg

Tom, that second trailer in Lexington looks purty dang good for 7k skins.....I like the ramps and dual jacks. They don’t get much cheaper now a days for decent quality do they? I think Anderson is around 7.4k for theirs with pop up center.....


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> Tom, that second trailer in Lexington looks purty dang good for 7k skins.....I like the ramps and dual jacks. They don't get much cheaper now a days for decent quality do they? I think Anderson is around 7.4k for theirs with pop up center.....


I have a Delta located for $7,000 close to home. Has the super ramps on it. My truck sits high so I have to watch my clearance over the tailgate. A new Gatormade is not much more money and they supposedly have a higher neck.


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> I'll have to say Tom, I love my 25' 14k # trailer, it's as handy as a t-shirt, but I kinda agree. I have a bent axle on one side of mine, I've owned it for 15yrs now, and I'm considering replacing the axles with 10k# axles only because the price difference is not much and the added benefit of those additional tires while pulling a load is money when on the road and I really don't think it would make it one bit less handy for me, I just don't really see a downside. I would like to see a downside because now I have to replace BOTH axles and that's gonna cost me a bit more in additional rubber, etc....but i think, idk, but.....I think I'll be happier.
> So, I wouldn't rule it out completely. Unless the tow truck is just not able to really tug a 20k load and not in the foreseeable future. Hth


3/4 ton truck rated for 15-16000 tow capacity.


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> Is it your time of the month again?....we are all getting tired of your smartass replies. Maybe I should let Draft Horse back on so he can slap your ass around some more.


Sure, mike. Do whatever you want. After all, you're the "moderator".
Maybe he could replace you for a spell?  Seems like every day is your time of the month  
I dont ever remember him slapping anyone around but you.


----------



## r82230

I don't have a dog in this fight, but you are mentioning 15-16K loads, so why not get 8,000# axles? As far as I know that's the max that Dexter goes to with single tires. That's only 1,000# more than the 7K axles, but.................................... some farmers seem to 'overload' once or twice. 

And I'm spending YOUR money. 

Larry


----------



## JD3430

tom-ky said:


> I have a Delta located for $7,000 close to home. Has the super ramps on it. My truck sits high so I have to watch my clearance over the tailgate. A new Gaortmade is much more money and they supposedly have a higher neck.


Most new GNs have an option for a taller neck to clear toolboxes, lifts, etc.

When you order a Kaufman, they ask you for your tailgate height and build trailer accordingly


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

The trailer weight difference between big tex's 14gn and 22gn goes from 4800lbs to 5800lbs on the 20+5. I studied them side by side and most of that extra 1000lbs appears to come from the axles, suspension, and outside frame rail. I also have a 3/4 and want a gn. The weight numbers work out alright with the 14gn but those little axle spindles sure bend sideways quite a bit when turning a corner. There's a $2500 difference in the new prices between 14 & 22gn, which is why I'm still studying. It does appear that the used prices uphold a similar difference in value.


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> I didn't even know Mike....  I installed BlockFilter and I can block replies from individual folks. My son is a IT guy and he hooked me up....gotta work on it tho, I could see it in your "quote". We will have to work on that.....
> In the meantime, no....I guess I missed the Title, I just saw Trailer choices and really love helping spend other folks money....my bad


Pup,

You can do ignore right here on the website. Don't have your grandkids install anything.  It's like 2-3 clicks on your computer. 
Got 2 overbearing guys blocked, but I still occasionally read their posts. It's a nice option. I don't have you blocked yet because the comedy is priceless.  If'n you wants to read a post by the "blockee", you can do it by clicking "read anyway".

Anyhow, just PM me and I'll teach ya how to block me without Blockfilter.


----------



## stack em up

JD3430 said:


> Pup,
> You can do ignore right here on the website. Don't have your grandkids install anything.  It's like 2-3 clicks on your computer.
> Got 2 overbearing guys blocked, but I still occasionally read their posts. It's a nice option. I don't have you blocked yet because the comedy is priceless.  If'n you wants to read a post by the "blockee", you can do it by clicking "read anyway".
> Anyhow, just PM me and I'll teach ya how to block me without Blockfilter.


Doooowhine, take a Midol. Maybe you won't bitch quite as much.

Apologies to the OP how another thread went down the shitter.


----------



## JRehberg

We purchased an Anderson 20+5, dual axle single wheel 14k brand new back in 2005. It's pretty bare bones but has been an excellent equipment and hay trailer. I pull it with Chevy 2500/duramax combo and it pulls great. The only thing I'd change is I wish it had heavier axles at times; I believe Diamond C and Sure Trac (and I'm sure several others) off a 20+5 dual axle single wheel in a 16k or 18k. That extra capacity would be helpful at times. I think ours weighs in a 5,250 lbs giving us a load rating of 8,250; obviously some of this is transferred to the truck so you can technically go a little higher on the load weight. I help our hay tenant haul hay from our field to his barn; it doesn't take a lot of bales (round or square) to fill up 8,250 lbs. Another couple thousand pounds of capacity would be nice. I would highly recommend the pop up dove tail and lay flat ramps. 25' of flat deck comes in very handy whether you're hauling hay or telephone poles or lumber or whatever. I would also recommend that you add one (or two) underslung toolboxes; the toolbox upfront is never big enough for all the stuff you need to have with you.


----------



## JD3430

JRehberg said:


> We purchased an Anderson 20+5, dual axle single wheel 14k brand new back in 2005. It's pretty bare bones but has been an excellent equipment and hay trailer. I pull it with Chevy 2500/duramax combo and it pulls great. The only thing I'd change is I wish it had heavier axles at times; I believe Diamond C and Sure Trac (and I'm sure several others) off a 20+5 dual axle single wheel in a 16k or 18k. That extra capacity would be helpful at times. I think ours weighs in a 5,250 lbs giving us a load rating of 8,250; obviously some of this is transferred to the truck so you can technically go a little higher on the load weight. I help our hay tenant haul hay from our field to his barn; it doesn't take a lot of bales (round or square) to fill up 8,250 lbs. Another couple thousand pounds of capacity would be nice. I would highly recommend the pop up dove tail and lay flat ramps. 25' of flat deck comes in very handy whether you're hauling hay or telephone poles or lumber or whatever. I would also recommend that you add one (or two) underslung toolboxes; the toolbox upfront is never big enough for all the stuff you need to have with you.


Actually, Diamond C is 20k with singles. I am just finishing up working with my salesman to build a 20k GN 16' dump trailer. 
Sure Trac max is 16k on singles.


----------



## stack em up

As far as a tandem axle with singles trailer, I had a Donahue and was quite satisfied with it. I overloaded the snot out of it many times and aside from tire blowouts turning too sharp loaded, worked well for me


----------



## MtnHerd

https://www.iwtrailers.com/inventory/136832/big-tex-trailers/gooseneck-pintle-trailers/big-tex-16gn-175k-tand-gn-102x255-dvt-mega-ramps-blk

They usually sell the 20+5 for about $500 less.


----------



## danwi

I understand the weight savings running singles on a 20K trailer and they may pull just a little easier going down the road, but what would worry me is would the duals give better flotation in a soft field? Also would the single tires to carry that load be expensive and hard to find? Not every tire store stocks something like that. At least in most cases duals are a standard LT tire size. Not wanting to start a debate on LT verses trailer tires.


----------



## swmnhay

danwi said:


> I understand the weight savings running singles on a 20K trailer and they may pull just a little easier going down the road, but what would worry me is would the duals give better flotation in a soft field? Also would the single tires to carry that load be expensive and hard to find? Not every tire store stocks something like that. At least in most cases duals are a standard LT tire size. Not wanting to start a debate on LT verses trailer tires.


No way i would have singles on a trailer with 10K on a ax in a field.Highway only use iIMO.Singles cut in way more then duals in soft fields.Another thing with duals if you have a blowout you might be able to limp it back to the shop esp if you can unload it. but with a single you need to change it immediately or ruin a rim.


----------



## CowboyRam

swmnhay said:


> No way i would have singles on a trailer with 10K on a ax in a field.Highway only use iIMO.Singles cut in way more then duals in soft fields.Another thing with duals if you have a blowout you might be able to limp it back to the shop esp if you can unload it. but with a single you need to change it immediately or ruin a rim.


I have done that. Was 30 miles from home with a load of hay and blew out a tire, Was able to limp home so I could unload and then change the tire. I would rather change a tire at home than along the side of a narrow highway. Everyone seems to be in to big of a hurry and will not slow down, just way to dangerous to change a tire along the highway if you don't have to.


----------



## slowzuki

I had the police stop me from changing a tire on the side of a highway in Quebec. I had driven past the guard rail and got on the shoulder but the officer wasn't having it, apparently a law against it on their main highways.



CowboyRam said:


> I have done that. Was 30 miles from home with a load of hay and blew out a tire, Was able to limp home so I could unload and then change the tire. I would rather change a tire at home than along the side of a narrow highway. Everyone seems to be in to big of a hurry and will not slow down, just way to dangerous to change a tire along the highway if you don't have to.


----------



## tom-ky

Looked at one of these today:

http://www.golden-trailers.com/flat_single.html

Made by Corn Pro. Ramps were really heavy to pick p off the dovetail.Wish it had 2 jacks. $6545 for the trailer. Was told about one today about 3 years old being traded in, maybe the $4500 price range. Thye new one I saw had about 8 inches above my tailgate. Any thoughts on these trailers?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

3yrs old at $4500 sounds like the right buy. I know of an older 20k corn pro that still gets the job done.

Torsion axles do have to be pulled level in order to share the load equally. How tall is the deck? 33" height is a nice feature of the newer trailers.


----------



## U Lazy V Ranch

I don't know if they have PJ trailers where you're at, but we just bought a 25+5 this summer and love it !! A friend of mine does the warranty work on PJ and Big Tex here, so I went to him to see what he had for advice. He likes the PJ. They're a little more money, but we're sure happy with it.

John


----------



## tom-ky

Is this too close on clearance above the tailgate?


----------



## somedevildawg

Nope.


----------



## JD3430

tom-ky said:


> Is this too close on clearance above the tailgate?


I wouldn't want it that close, but if it's an adjustable coupler, you could move it up.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

tom-ky said:


> Is this too close on clearance above the tailgate?


First question I would have,

Is the trailer sitting level. or is it lower at the front?


----------



## tom-ky

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> First question I would have,
> 
> Is the trailer sitting level. or is it lower at the front?


It was pretty level, I was always taught to adjust hitches to get the trailer level when loaded. This dealer is getting a used trailer in like the Golden one , going to go back and hook to it on a more level spot. The Delta in the pic was pretty level ground and the front of the trailer was about a inch higher that the rear measuring the bed side at the front and rear of the flat.

I like the price of the used trailer for the money savings but don't want to tear up a tailgate. Been considering a Gatormade because of their higher neck.


----------



## somedevildawg

You’ll never have a problem with the clearance you have in that pic unless you have some seriously bad roads. I have one that’s probably a bit closer. The back of the trailer, under the wheels, would have to drop a significant amount to get into the tailgate. You are correct about the level, it shouldn’t be necessary to increase height on the coupler, the math just wont make that much difference. The goal is to level the trailer. The coupler is adjustable but should only be used to match the ride height of the tow vehicle, not the sides of the tow vehicle bed rails.


----------



## danwi

Just remember it will depend when it is loaded the truck may sit a couple inches lower then the trailer so if you were going uphill it may be right or downhill loaded depends on what you have on trailer and how you load. Just don't want it to be alot like 6" or more.


----------



## tom-ky

Borrowed a trailer today, about 8" clearance on level ground, going down the hill on my road to my fields it would get about 3" from my tailgate when empty. So the Golden trailer I looked at would be close to the same of a little closer. Delta would be a little more. Makes me a little nervous. To get more clearance my only options are a Gatormade or have a trailer customer built.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Flatbed on the pickup...


----------



## tom-ky

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Flatbed on the pickup...


I really don't want one and hate to do that to a new truck.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett

Well Tom, it sounds like the extra clearance might be useful in your terrain. 
I've seen some trailer manufacturers with added neck riser height on the option sheet. Perhaps this option fits your situation.


----------



## somedevildawg

What kind of truck is this that needs a special trailer? I guess I’m just not fully understanding why this is a concern......the geometry just doesn’t change that much unless a significant change of attitude of either the tow or towed vehicle.


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> What kind of truck is this that needs a special trailer? I guess I'm just not fully understanding why this is a concern......the geometry just doesn't change that much unless a significant change of attitude of either the tow or towed vehicle.


It is a 2020 Ford F250. Everyone says they make them taller with deeper beds. I don't want to tear up a bed so I would rather have plenty of clearance. Heard of a few tearing up tailgates ready.

On one I borrowed just to test I had 8" and it went done to 3" just going down the road that goes to my fields. One dealer suggested 12" clearance.


----------



## r82230

Not to be a smart a.. but how about a little conversion? See attached.

Larry


----------



## Gearclash

somedevildawg said:


> What kind of truck is this that needs a special trailer? I guess I'm just not fully understanding why this is a concern......the geometry just doesn't change that much unless a significant change of attitude of either the tow or towed vehicle.


Trailer to bed clearance keeps getting smaller with each "new and improved" model that comes out.



r82230 said:


> Not to be a smart a.. but how about a little conversion? See attached.
> 
> Larry


That helps if the trailer is straight behind the pickup. I've seen too often that clearance runs out when the pickup is at an angle to the trailer, then the trailer makes its own clearance on the bed sides. Not good. My nephew got his start hauling stalk round bales with a pickup and trailer. He and his buddy wrinkled more than one tailgate and bed corner pulling out of a field onto the road.


----------



## r82230

Gearclash said:


> That helps if the trailer is straight behind the pickup.


Fair point.

Flat bed might be the best answer, but.....................new truck and OP didn't want to remove box. Appears to be almost like a game of Chess, what do you want to give up, to gain desired outcome. 

Larry


----------



## danwi

Shortly after I got my gooseneck trailer I was taking a load of hay to a farmer drove threw a spot where the truck was on solid ground but hit a soft spot with the low side of the trailer and it sank down, it was getting close to the box. Was able to unstrap and unload right there and it was ok but close.


----------



## tom-ky

Looked at this 4 year old trailer today, measurements suggest I may have better clearance. Dealer offered to let me pull it home and try it on a spot my truck was close with a borrowed trailer. New trailer like it is $6500 or so, about $4500 on this. Does that sound reasonable discount on a 4 year old trailer?


----------



## somedevildawg

In my experience, yes....trailers hold their value very well.
Rule of thumb is 20% first year, 1k a year afterwards.....(my rule)


----------



## tom-ky

somedevildawg said:


> In my experience, yes....trailers hold their value very well.
> Rule of thumb is 20% first year, 1k a year afterwards.....(my rule)


So 4500 is a little high by that rule?


----------



## somedevildawg

tom-ky said:


> So 4500 is a little high by that rule?


Lol....yes, I was using my boat math....have to cut it in half, 10% and .5 for trailer math  I think that's gonna put you close. Down here you won't find a decent quality used 25' gooseneck 14k trailer for less than $4500 less the deck is trashed and rubber is bad. 
I think the final consideration is what do the tires look like, they can be very deceiving on trailers. If they are the original tires, they're gonna need replaced, but in all likelyhood they've already been replaced and still may need it again, I have yet to see a trailer manufacture install good tires on a trailer unless specified on the order....generally they are the cheapest tires they can find. 
I bought a trailer, years ago....  and the manufacture installed nice Goodyear passenger tires, albeit used  turns out they had a deal with GSP to buy their old tires and they would install them on their trailers. They were probably the best tires I ever got on a trailer that was new


----------



## somedevildawg

And when you do replace those tires, especially with 7k pound axles, make sure to get a good tire like Salun 14ply....a little more expensive but you will not regret it.


----------



## somedevildawg

tom-ky said:


> I really don't want one and hate to do that to a new truck.


Have you looked to see what the "old aluminum bed" would sell for in real dollars? I'm in a similar situation, I would get a flatbed in a minute if I could be certain I could recoup a decent $ for my bed and tailgate. I'm not worried about my gooseneck hitting but I'm a realist and I know for certain that the tailgate will get demolished before long, it's inevitable with goosenecks.....don't know how, but it is.


----------



## Uphayman

There are 2 types of tailgates on trucks pulling goosenecks. Smashed...........and will be getting smashed.


----------

